# Walnut Creek CDROM



## balanga (Aug 20, 2019)

Whilst rummaging about in the loft today I came a cross a CD case for FreeBSD VERSION 1.0!

Eagerly opening it there was no CD inside.

Can't remember much about it, but I must have tried it at some point, although can't remember anything about it. Anyway, my interest was peeked so I may have a search for the actual CD and see if I can install it on an old laptop and see how it compares to Version 12.0.


----------



## olli@ (Aug 20, 2019)

Yeah, I also have the old Walnut Creek CDs … I'm afraid you have to find a *very* old PC or laptop for FreeBSD 1.0, because it only supports ISA / EISA and VLB, but no PCI, PCMCIA, MCA, USB, … It doesn't even support PS/2 mice (support for those came in 1.1.5). For mass storage it only supports IDE and SCSI-I/II (parallel), but no ATA / SATA. For the network it only supports a few old 10base-T Ethernet cards like the famous NE2000. CD-ROM drives are only supported via SCSI and the proprietary Mitsumi interface, nothing else (no IDE CD-ROM drives!).

Maybe your best bet is to try to install it inside a Qemu VM.

You can find JKH's announcement here.


----------



## olli@ (Aug 20, 2019)

PS: If you cant find the CD anymore, you can download the install files here. You'll need an old floppy drive (5¼″ or 3½″), though, or use a virtual floppy drive inside a VM.


----------

